# Ginger Lime Tuna Steaks on Mixed Greens



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 7, 2014)

This is really good.

Ingredients

For the tuna
2 tuna steaks
1/4 tsp ground ginger
About 1/2 tsp minced or crushed garlic
1/4 cup lime juice
Zest of one lime
2 tsp soy sauce
1 tsp sesame oil

For the greens
1/2 cup peach nectar
2 tblsp rice wine vinegar
1/4 tsp ground ginger
1/2 tsp hoisen sauce
1/2 tsp soy sauce
1 tsp sriracha
2 tblsp vegetable or other mild flavored oil
1 tsp sesame oil
Baby spinach
Arugula
Baby bok choy leaf
Other greens as desired

Garnish
Fresh, frozen, or canned peach slices

Instructions

Start with the greens. Mix the first 8 ingredients together. Set aside. 

Now mix all the indredients for the tuna except the steaks and sesame oil in a ziplock bag. Once mixed add the tuna steaks, seal the bag with minimal air inside.  Move the marinade around to completely coat the tuna. Set aside.

Wash the greens really well and then toss in a large bowl with the dressing made earlier. Place in fridge to chill.

Once tuna has marinated for 30 minutes remove from the bag. Heat a frying pan to medium high and add a light flavored cooking oil to it, just enough to cover the bottom a little. Add the sesame oil (from the tuna ingredients) to the pan and swirl around to mix with the cooking oil. Sear each side of the tuna steaks in the fry pan and cook to desired doneness. It shouldn't take long, maybe 10 to 15 minutes tops.

Place a generous helping of greens on each of two plates. Place a tuna steak on each helping of greens. Garnish with peach slices.


----------



## menumaker (Sep 7, 2014)

This sounds wonderful and I want to try it but I am stuck on 2 ingredients PAG. i need an alternative to: Sriracha and Arugula. What can I use as a substitute please?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 7, 2014)

Arugula is also called rocket.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 7, 2014)

You can use any hot sauce for the Sriracha and watercress or other soft green for the arugula. 

This sounds great, pag. Thanks


----------



## menumaker (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks guys, I can do this now.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 7, 2014)

Sriracha is a slightly sweet, not overly vinegary hot sauce. Lots of other hot sauces would work.


----------



## menumaker (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks again for your help. I have a nice sweet chili sauce that I will go with. I'm pretty sure that will work


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sounds great PAG!  Copied and Saved!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 9, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Arugula is also called rocket.



In France (where Menumaker lives) "roquette"


----------

